
Microsoft launches a deepfake detector tool ahead of US election - fortran77
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/02/microsoft-launches-a-deepfake-detector-tool-ahead-of-us-election/
======
rvz
It's not just about whether if a text, image, sound or video is fake or not.
It's about where you get your sources from or the narratives the news
organization, or platform you read from. They can still coordinate a mass ban
on any source for no particular reason.

A single source or narrative is extremely dangerous. Multiple sources and
narratives paint the full picture and expose the lies and contradictions
themselves. The moment a platform removes or censors a source for _no
particular reason_ , it begs the question if it is biased, dishonest, doesn't
fit their narrative or if they are trustworthy themselves. Which is why I am
very skeptical with some of the sources in this 'Trusted News Initiative':

> The partners currently within the TNI are: AFP; BBC, CBC/Radio-Canada,
> European Broadcasting Union (EBU),Facebook, Financial Times, First Draft,
> Google/YouTube, The Hindu, Microsoft , Reuters, Reuters Institute for the
> Study of Journalism, Twitter, The Wall Street Journal.

Once again, Do not believe _everything_ you see, hear or read on the internet.
Use multiple sources and take some of the content they show with a grain of
salt.

------
fortran77
Do you think the people who believe all the "Bill Gates" conspiracy theories
will believe Microsoft's claim that a video is "fake"?

~~~
Nasrudith
It depends on if they want to believe the video or not. For many evidence is
ammo not guidance.

------
eadonmachine
>Microsoft launches a deepfake training tool

